# Cannot View Instagram Embed On Android Phone



## PrincessKia (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi there,

For the past week I have not been able to view instagram embeds in threads. Not sure if its the forum or my phone.

-PK
@dimopoulos has anyone let you know about it? I'm not sure if it's my phone or the board.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 1, 2017)

Neither can I


----------

